
Ask HN: How Snapchat can fight with Facebook's copying its feature - PleaseHelpMe
Recently, Facebook as well as Instagram and Whatsapp has been untiringly copying all Snapchat&#x27;s key feature like Stories and even its camera filter. My concern is how Snapchat can fight this? Are they even bothered securing their app&#x27;s feature by some patents? What happen if in the future the needs for Snap decrease since Facebook just copy all its feature?
======
Huhty
Keep innovating and trying new things.

